# Dairy Crest Creamery, Torrington (Torrington Creamery), Devon, England - May 2018



## Landie_Man (Aug 18, 2018)

Another backlog from a West Country Road Trip back in late May with Mookster, our American explorer friend and myself. This was our second stop off on our first day on the trip; our first being Tone Mills, a revisit for me so I haven't done a report, but with Tone its always a pleasure seeing it. A wonderful site each and every time. 

The three of us embarked on the large two day road trip in my trusty 1988 Volvo 240 and rocked up in Torrington that morning. This site has been derelict for absolutely years, but its in the arse end of nowhere so its taken a while to see it.

-


Closed in 1993; Dairy Crest's Creamery sat on a site which had been a creamery since 1874. This particular Art Deco site was built in the 1930's to meet needs, but When the government de-centralised milk collection,the creamery was finally killed off and it closed its doors; a severe blow to the area; with around 200 Job losses.

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11





#12





#13





#14





#15





#16





#17





#18





More At:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157699243815344


----------



## smiler (Aug 19, 2018)

Nicely shot, so many ideas for it's future put forward and none followed through but she's still surviving, you didn't happen to find a torch by any chance?


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 19, 2018)

Nice pics, am loving the deco look there!


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 19, 2018)

smiler said:


> Nicely shot, so many ideas for it's future put forward and none followed through but she's still surviving, you didn't happen to find a torch by any chance?



Thanks man! Not a bean mate. Sorry! 



BikinGlynn said:


> Nice pics, am loving the deco look there!



Thank you


----------



## HughieD (Aug 20, 2018)

Yup...nice bit of deco architecture there. Good work Landie.


----------



## smiler (Aug 20, 2018)

Landie_Man said:


> Thanks man! Not a bean mate. Sorry!
> 
> Thought not, well it was a dozen or so years ago and Mag lights is a bit outdated,


----------



## BowC85 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi. Awesome thread! I passed here last week while working and stumbled accross this thread while doing some research on the place. I’m heading here at the weekend. Any pointers or things I should be careful of? Also, where would you suggest entering the site please?


----------



## krela (Sep 20, 2018)

BowC85 said:


> Hi. Awesome thread! I passed here last week while working and stumbled accross this thread while doing some research on the place. I’m heading here at the weekend. Any pointers or things I should be careful of? Also, where would you suggest entering the site please?



Hi and welcome, I'm afraid asking for information about how to get in etc is against our forum rules. But safe and happy exploring, common sense rules and I'm sure you'll figure it out.


----------



## BowC85 (Sep 20, 2018)

Ah that’s fair enough. Thanks anyway! I’ll try work out how to put photos on here after I’ve been


----------

